# Music related memes



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I don't recall having seen a thread pertaining to music related memes yet. There is the random, but that's where most music memes end up. If there is one, please direct me to it. If not....drop them in here so they have a home.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

pigeon rap album cover?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Eminence Loudspeaker


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Probably not a true "meme", but this one tickled my funny bone:








[Source: Login • Instagram]


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I've been through the desert
On a horse with no name


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A tune that intro'd the 60s:


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 387766


Dang, I remember that statue! used to live about 5 buildings down, in Seattle.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Trading Places


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

What did you do too Kiefs eyes?!? HAHAHA You almost can't tell the difference between them all with the collective wrinkles.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Verne said:


> What did you do too Kiefs eyes?!? HAHAHA You almost can't tell the difference between them all with the collective wrinkles.


I woke him up...his eyes were closed. Yeah, they do have similar builds too...I hope that nobody takes offence to it; Plant and Page works well too...most British rockers morph well.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

laristotle said:


> pigeon rap album cover?
> View attachment 387285


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

for some reason, one of the images i posted yesterday refused to display properly, so i am re posting it


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 389913


Starring my ex-wife.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)

Sneaky said:


>


I wouldn't give a nickel for it, my 2 cents.


----------



## spacebard (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

spacebard said:


> View attachment 390004


So simple, yet so funny !!!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

spacebard said:


> I wouldn't give a nickel for it, my 2 cents.


Ha, I have to admit this picture was funnier when people actually still bought CDs. I think all CDs are that price these days.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Sneaky said:


> Ha, I have to admit this picture was funnier when people actually still bought CDs. I think all CDs are that price these days.


cds were a giant rip-off. i don't miss physical media at all


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

zontar said:


>


That’s a common one.
It’s “the Best of the Walrus” that’s the real collectors item!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> That’s a common one.
> It’s “the Best of the Walrus” that’s the real collectors item!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Paul M said:


> View attachment 390978


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Damn, double post! I must be...


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 394301


My kids make fun of me when I do that.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Here's one to appease anyone (jazz guitarists) who may have been offended by the meme in my post above.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fernieite said:


> Here's one to appease anyone (jazz guitarists) who may have been offended by the meme in my post above.
> 
> View attachment 394337


When I was learning classical guitar & someone wanted to hera me play I would tend to play the easy pieces that sounded difficult.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

zontar said:


>


We need a "groan" emo. HAHA I do love me some puns though. Ask my woman. She laughs with her eyes. They may be rolling, but I can hear the laughter.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

DA-1701 version


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 402726


The one in the middle obviously doubles on bass.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 402726


With the Beagles on vocals, can guarantee that there are no foxes nearby


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Verne said:


> With the Beagles on vocals, can guarantee that there are no foxes nearby


And they don't sound like 3 Dog Night.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Verne said:


> View attachment 407488


What's the images look like if you add two more machine heads to those instruments?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It would look more like the top part of the image.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Verne said:


>


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Funny, but I am currently have semi-regular jams with a bagpiper, he uses a chanter or electronic pipes. Years ago I played in a celtic band that featured a uilleann piper.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Mooh said:


> … a bagpiper, he uses a chanter or electronic pipes…


Lo! The end of times gathereth in the digital maw of the devil electronic pipes. Satan is REAL!!!! Repent! Repent!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Been here...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I find this one particularly funny because I worked with a girl who has an uncle that actually thought this was the name of the band.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Verne said:


> View attachment 414709


I guess the creators of this aren't Lumineers fans... the Kendrick Lamar addition is just funny.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

zontar said:


>


My buddy tried that with his electric when he was trying to learn the bow parts for Dazed & Confused.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

^ -- Oops wrong spot. HAHAHA Pre-coffee posting is not advisable. Was meant for the RANDOM thread......as it is now posted.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Verne said:


> ^ -- Oops wrong spot. HAHAHA Pre-coffee posting is not advisable. Was meant for the RANDOM thread......as it is now posted.


It's funny no matter where that is. Cause it's true!!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

laristotle said:


>


That had to be my favorite thing back in the way back when


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I bought a ticket for $103


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 425628


Cool, he bought the mute from the last page...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I need that shirt. That's pretty much how I describe my playing (I don't suck like I used......but I still suck)


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Verne said:


> I need that shirt. That's pretty much how I describe my playing (I don't suck like I used......but I still suck)


you're doing better than me then. I am almost as good as I use to be


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> you're doing better than me then. I am almost as good as I use to be


I’ve never been as good as I am right now.

It’s still not saying much, but it’s true.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

SWLABR said:


> I’ve never been as good as I am right now.
> 
> It’s still not saying much, but it’s true.


I'll just never be good.
Once I got over that, the rest was easy


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I think that you’re probably all much better than you think.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Verne said:


> I need that shirt. That's pretty much how I describe my playing (I don't suck like I used......but I still suck)


II have one that looks better--but I think it shrank...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

zontar said:


>


Looks like Dylan


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Verne said:


> Looks like Dylan


Because it is supposed to be a picture of him...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

zontar said:


>


Bob's your uncle. He was mine...well, it was a different Bob but I'm allowing it.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mooh said:


> Bob's your uncle. He was mine...well, it was a different Bob but I'm allowing it.


My ex had an uncle named Bob who passed away. So I was not allowed to say “Bobs your uncle”. She claimed it was insensitive. Now that we’ve split, I say it all the time. Just cuz.

My claim of her being completely insane however still holds true.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> My ex had an uncle named Bob who passed away. So I was not allowed to say “Bobs your uncle”. She claimed it was insensitive. Now that we’ve split, I say it all the time. Just cuz.
> 
> My claim of her being completely insane however still holds true.


Not only did I have an Uncle Bob but my first cousins had an Uncle Bob, our fathers were both named Bob, and our mothers were married to Bobs. It was an infestation of Bobs. No wonder then that my brother was Rob. How the fuck I got something else was an accident of chronological birth. Yet, as recently as last week I was called by my father's name, Bob, though he left town 35 years ago and has been dead for 20.

To bring it back to music, here's some of my cousin's Uncle Bob's music.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Mooh said:


> Not only did I have an Uncle Bob but my first cousins had an Uncle Bob, our fathers were both named Bob, and our mothers were married to Bobs. It was an infestation of Bobs. No wonder then that my brother was Rob. How the fuck I got something else was an accident of chronological birth. Yet, as recently as last week I was called by my father's name, Bob, though he left town 35 years ago and has been dead for 20.
> 
> To bring it back to music, here's some of my cousin's Uncle Bob's music.


Sooooo, your name must be “Michael”.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Sooooo, your name must be “Michael”.


...and my middle name, Bruce. I shit thee not.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)




----------

